# Disbudding concerns.



## Milly109 (8 mo ago)

First time disbudding. Kids were 7 days old when they were disbudded. The little female rebounded very quickly. I screwed up and did not originally cauterize the top of one of the males horns. I realized my mistake an hour or so after and cauterized the top, which helped his pain. The next morning part of the scab had come off, and it seemed slightly oozy. Not pussy but clear liquid. I put some anti septic on his buds to be safe. (It’s red,it’s not blood)This morning they are both looking better, but my concern is if I have done them properly. The male seems a little slower and more tired than the female. Is this normal?
First picture is the female. 2nd is the male yesterday and then one today.


----------



## Katrina Anon (5 mo ago)

The 2nd method that works is to put a castration band at the base of each horn. It takes a bunch of weeks to work, probably 10 and does not take burning. It works better if you can immobilizer there head as you place the band at the root of the horn, and they may not like it for a time. In a few weeks if they hit another kid with it, the horn may become dislodged with bleeding but not a lot if the kid is around 3 months.


----------

